# 11 months later...



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

and it's still not done. Out of purgatory but has a few more visits to hell. Here's a few shots of Calilocal or localcali, whatever, he'll get banned a few more times anyways







Congrats my friend! It's a fine looking machine with power to back it up. Here's to the Devil who made you do it


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

dude awesome shots bro! Thanks so much for stopping by today and I should have some dyno runs in the next week or so as well as all the other missing parts in the pics put back on. I am waiting on a battery box from summit to arrive so that is just temporary for now. Again thanks a million tony and I still think the shots of the two cars together looks the best


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

so sick!
you get those brackets made for the seats yet?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (CAPiTA)*

I was going to but I like how they sit so I decided against it







I love how your old wheels sit by the way


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Looking amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see this 100% together.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

wow that looks great. hopefully you can make the trip up to ww this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (Travy)*

It's my pleasure Josh! In some weird way, that hood reminds me of this tongue...








Hey thanks Travy and Capita







Just wanted to share my friend's crazy endevour


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

Looking good! Who's roll cage? Tell me more about the install?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (SMOOTH)*

its an autopower cage and my boy at image imports put it in







and its wrapped in cow


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Looks amazing man. Is the autopower cage a tight fit? Do the rear door panels fit?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

































































wow....thats about all I can do at this point...
are those winslow's old kinesis? looks sooooooo ill. damn.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Ein punkt acht T)*

cage was a pita to sqeeze in but nothing to bad, and yes those are cappy's old kinesis







and thanks for the kind words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

oh and the rear door cards fit but they do need to be trimmed so they are off to the guy who did my suede so I dont bucher them


----------



## TS2003 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

sweet man... just sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

thank you sir, she needs to be buttoned up a bit but the big labor jobs are behind me! I am most interested in seeing some big numbers on the dyno


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

ummmm wooooww dude. u pull CAP's wheels offf soooo good sheeeeet. 
but seriously :BOWDOWN:


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

thanks son


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the great work & keep the pics commin' !








"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*

more pics to follow and stay tuned to eurotuner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a future story


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_stay tuned to eurotuner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a future story









good luck wit dat! Those folks seem to have a definite bias *against* New Beetles!








By the way, what size tires/wheels ya runnin?
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:52 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

Looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 11 months later... (FastAndFurious)*

That thing is RIDULOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUS !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 11 months later... (SILVERTURBO1)*

almost 4 years and finally someone dooped the hood.







Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... ([email protected])*

you started it all brother


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*

wheel sizes are 18x8.5 and 18x10 offset not sure, capita do you know?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

seeing the wheels on your car makes me miss em hella















wheels are 18x9 et 35 ( i ran em with an 8mm spacer to clear my air suspension that gave me an et of 27)
rears were 18x10 et 29

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (CAPiTA)*

perfect fit and i love em, if i ever sell em your first on the list winslow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

What happened to shaving the engine bay?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (SMOOTH)*

I prefer using my windshield squirters and I dont want my wife to leave me for spending any more money on my car


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I dont want my wife to leave me for spending any more money on my car









I hear ya dude...........loud & clear















"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*

if woman were like cars life would be so nice


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_if woman were like cars life would be so nice









I think all women appreciate cars, it's the spending bro








Here's another one of my favs, but my car isn't worthy next to yours. Goodluck in getting more work this week


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_I think all women appreciate cars, it's the spending bro









Ya got that right.







Let's see..........diamond earings..........new wheels & tires..........








By the way, I'm diggin' your front hood scoop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's next year for me.








"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*

Ill trad ya the hood for the gas cap







I got that hood done for 300 and then had to get it sprayed for another 2 bills but thats actually not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hows that cap comin?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

oh and Tony your car makes mine look good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Ill trad ya the hood for the gas cap







I got that hood done for 300 and then had to get it sprayed for another 2 bills but thats actually not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just about the same as mine. Good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_...I dont want my wife to leave me for spending any more money on my car









I noticed you left her seat out, she's not mad about that?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

she has to sit on a box for trying to restrict me


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Ill trad ya the hood for the gas cap







I got that hood done for 300 and then had to get it sprayed for another 2 bills but thats actually not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hows that cap comin?

Dude, your car is *sick* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll trade ya my TT Gas Cap








I'm blowin' my wad this season on a ton of "Cosmetic Stuff". Not that my cars a pig (it's a low 14 second Beetle that'll do 140 MPH)







, but I'm sure is nowhere near as quick as yours.
Caps comin' along great. I'm gonna post a couple more pics.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_she has to sit on a box for trying to restrict me









Meh, just zip-tie her to the roll bar.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

I think I will just rachet starp her to the hood


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

You best hope she don't log on to this thread dude, or she'll be ratchet strappin' yer a_ _ to a grocery cart hahaha.
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*

I know, dont tell her or Im a dead man


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... ([email protected])*











_Modified by localcali at 3:43 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey man thats crazy, just wait until i get my rods in and get my water/meth in and see what numbers i put down on the dyno, with my stand alone ecu. Well i will post picks of the beast when i get the rims on friday. [[IMG][/IMG]/URL]
[I]Modified by 378whpbeetle at 1:27 AM 1-30-2008[/I]


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*

cant wait


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (localcali)*

WOW that is al i can say that is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

and the brakes work awesome


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_and the brakes work awesome









I'm surprised u didn't upgrade the rears.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

I found my new whale tail for the beetle last night. Heres the link. http://www.edozone.com Go to vw and then go to beetle wings. its the silver car with the whale tail.

_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 12:34 PM 1-30-2008_


_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 12:36 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I was going to but again kinda got low on funds, now that I have driven it I dont think it serves any purpose other than it looks good. The car stops on a dime


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I dont think it serves any purpose other than it looks good. The car stops on a dime









I gotta tell ya, I kind of agree with ya. I'm in the process of doing a HUGE Front & Rear Brake Upgrade / Kit on my car, 75% because they'll *look cool*








The stock/factory brakes on the Turbo S have been fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've used them on really fast, hard stop/start rallies, (One memorable one in particular comes to mind at Bear Mountain State Park in NY that was just friggin' crazy







), and NEVER had a problem!
The only time I really did wish I had more "brakes", was trying to come to a stop from 140 MPH








Other than that, they've been without issue, although I can't wait to see how the upgrades going to perform......................and they'll sure *look cool*








"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

dont get me wrong looks are great but if your not tracking the car a nice big front upgrade will do the job just fine! maybe I will get around to it but for now I have to finish up whats left on my sled first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe in the next few months I will get around to it


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

makes me miss my tS


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

damn, dude. damn.
you, tony, and i need to get together for a beer so i can see it in person. i'll buy the first round.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

any day brother just hit me up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... ([email protected])*

I think I just sold this beast but before I let her go I will post up some nice dyno numbers







in about 5 days I should have them up so stay tuned! I will be back with a new project but not in the beetle world so if I dont talk to any of you again it was fun and interesting to say the least







laters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Best of Luck!








"Hollywood"


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Did you sell the bug josh?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (SILVERTURBO1)*

yes I sold it! I am picking up two new vehicles today







the beetle will be with me for about two more weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Another lost chance to get test numbers on NB BT.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Congrats on the sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope it goes to a good home


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Another lost chance to get test numbers on NB BT.









if you want it done right, do it yourself ... step up to the plate Bill


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 11 months later... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you want it done right, do it yourself ... step up to the plate Bill









he's busy with all the interior aluminum trim


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (FastAndFurious)*

Hahaha.















One of these days, but what I'd really like is a 300hp+ turbo-diesel set-up. 
I'm leaving right now to go get the APR 100 octane flash and race fuel fill-up and I will, of course, post my seat dyno results.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Hahaha.















I'm leaving right now to go get the APR 100 octane flash and race fuel fill-up and I will, of course, post my seat dyno results.










Been there, done that. You ain't gonna see much of an increase in performance, and be prepared to replace your O2 Sensors if ya make a habit out of runnin' the 100+ Octane.








"Hollywood"


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

What you sold the beast? Why woudl you go and do something like that brother. I was really looking forward to rollin to some shows or something.


----------



## newbugger (Nov 28, 2007)

*Where did you get.........*

That dipstick and tube? Thanks in advance.
ET


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Where did you get......... (newbugger)*

OMG














Josh you crazy man! What the F bro, you didn't even get the chance to really enjoy the ride... But you know what, I couldn't pass on a deal like that either. Best of luck on you're next project brother. You can take my ride and turn it into a VRT


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (newbugger)*

I will dyno the car before I deliver it


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*

wow congrats on the sale of that beauty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (mmmmarquez)*

your all going to laugh your a$$ off when I tell you this, I had the check in hand for the bug and the guy called me up and backed out of the sale before I could cash the check







oh well I guess it wasnt meant to be


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_oh well I guess it wasnt meant to be

It was meant for you to enjoy it after all. I'm happy it's not going to get lost to a collection of tuned cars with a new owner who doesn't know the difference. Can't wait to see some dynos next week, month, year, etc. Cheers bro








Here's a lost pic from the Calilocal archives...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_yes I sold it! I am picking up two new vehicles today







the beetle will be with me for about two more weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wtf. I wanted to see this at WW this year, I was hoping you would make the drive up.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

Well now we can roll together if you come visit your dad this summer.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Been there, done that. You ain't gonna see much of an increase in performance, and be prepared to replace your O2 Sensors if ya make a habit out of runnin' the 100+ Octane.









"Hollywood"









I suggest u look for different software dude. GIAC, right?








NB vert on 103 race gas = SRT8 300C w/exhaust








I know this means something, cuz I recently got trounced by same.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

APR, REVO, GIAC....Don't matter.....you go ahead & keep burnin' that 100+ Octane "Rocket Fuel" & you WILL be replacin' your O2 Sensors, I promise!
You'll definitely have some fun doin' it though, I'll admit haha.
By the way, how much are they charging per/gallon for 103 these days, LOL
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (mmmmarquez)*

just go BT or accept the fact that your car is pretty slow


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_just go BT or accept the fact that your car is pretty slow









exactly, its like complaining about your hair being out of place in a convertible


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Where did you get......... (FastAndFurious)*

I agree, however "Pretty Slow" is relative. The BT cars are pretty slow compared to an F40!!
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (HollywoodsBug)*

a beetle with a big turbo is fast, a chipped beetle with all the other mods and rocket fuel is quick and an f-40 is screaming fast







I just dont get why some people do every mod and think that they will notice any real difference. I guess its fun to do but the gains really are not significant enough to justify in my eyes


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*

I TOTALLY agree wit 'cha. Which is why I ain't botherin' with any more "Mickey Mouse" performance mods until I've got some serious time & money to spend.
In the meantime I've got a fun, smooth, reliable, low 14 second, 140 Mph car that I'm gonna have a blast with, & do some more fun cosmetic stuff to this season.
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:02 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (HollywoodsBug)*

cosmetic mods rule! now that makes sense to me


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*
















"Hollywood"


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_a beetle with a big turbo is fast, a chipped beetle with all the other mods and rocket fuel is quick and an f-40 is screaming fast







I just dont get why some people do every mod and think that they will notice any real difference. I guess its fun to do but the gains really are not significant enough to justify in my eyes









it's refreshing to read that here. i really like my Turbo S...it's fun as hell to throw into the corners and it is quick...but it's not fast. i have driven muscle cars for the last 20 years, and i currently ride a sport bike...that's fast.
to get a bug to go fast, one would have to go the route you took. kudos, dude. you built one hell of a bug.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Where did you get......... (green eyed diablito)*

very few are dumb enough to invest so much into a beetle thats for sure







no regrets here and I look forward to getting some use out of her and I will drive her how she desrves to be treated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think on friday I will get her dynoed if I can find the time to tune the meth kit and get that boost controller dialed in







if not this week next for sure! Anyone know someone in the area who has the balls to play with it and knows what there doing? oh and come by diablo and check her out


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Where did you get......... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_In the meantime I've got a fun, smooth, reliable, low 14 second, 140 Mph car that I'm gonna have a blast with, & do some more fun cosmetic stuff to this season.
"Hollywood" 

The most intelligent statement posted in this forum in years. Cheers!








Oh man, just noticed the seagull bomb on the back.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

The new corvette rims.


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

the engine of the beast.


_Modified by 378whpbeetle at 9:58 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *378whpbeetle* »_







the engine of the beast.

...Why are you jacking this thread?


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

What are you taking about i am posting them for my buddy josh aka local cali.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (378whpbeetle)*

thats a crazy poke bro! do they make fender flares rthat big? I need to see those blown up


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (green eyed diablito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green eyed diablito* »_damn, dude. damn.
you, tony, and i need to get together for a beer so i can see it in person. i'll buy the first round.

Did anyone say Beer! Damn Mike. I'm glad you're around bro, hope you're all well and recovered from the bike accident. I'll buy the 2nd round.









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I wanted to see this at WW this year, I was hoping you would make the drive up.
















He'll make it now bro and I hope I can tag along with him


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

would love to have you tag along tony there is just one problem! we are both married and i cant see both of us getting a get out of jail pass







beer is on me all night







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 378whpbeetle (Nov 27, 2007)

I have flares to fit on the way.


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Damn...that's a sick beetle! You should do a 4Motion swap now and call it an RSi-T








Have you seen the widebody metallic gold/yellow and CF parts at Dubwars? That is my friend's Beetle...SICK car. I honestly think your's is as sexy but in a stealthier way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (mshab356)*

Very Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (mshab356)*

I know this guy who owns the yellow beetle as well! I played bowling on nintendo WII in the trunk of his car at Dubfest. I like his ride just a little over the top with some things but the porsche instrament cluster is very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Yeah, I saw the car on one of the Dubfest Tuner Shows on the Speedchannel. Definitely "Over the Top",







but a cool car none-the-less.
"Hollywood"


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I know this guy who owns the yellow beetle as well! I played bowling on nintendo WII in the trunk of his car at Dubfest. I like his ride just a little over the top with some things but the porsche instrament cluster is very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh yeah WAYYYY over top, but it's still







and different (as far as Beetles I've seen)
But damn the OP's car is so sexy...LOVE the Kenesis wheels...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (mshab356)*

thanks homie! hey did he get that bigger turbo put in yet?


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_thanks homie! hey did he get that bigger turbo put in yet?

I duno yet...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (mshab356)*

whats the scoop with the way he set up that fuel rail? where is the fpr?


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_whats the scoop with the way he set up that fuel rail? where is the fpr?

the tuning on his car is wayyyyyy past what i know about cars







but he made it a show car (obviously) so he went to whatever measures to make it look like one


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (mshab356)*

its actually nothing over the top when it comes to motor work but the stainless steel line into the fuel rail is set up pretty nicely but I cant see the fuel pressure regulator in the pick and when I was at dubfest I didnt look close enough at it to tell. He really should put an AEB head on that thing since he told me he was going to put a much bigger turbo on that pig, then he would hacve a few more ponys and it would run much cooler


----------



## gizmotails (May 8, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*

So delightfully evil looking!!!! Great job, keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (gizmotails)*

Did u install an oil cooler?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

no need for an oil cooler! I am putting the fuel pump in this week and should have the dyno results by weeks end, everything else is hooked up including the boost controller and meth kit. Even without the fuel pump it seriously halls a$$. i crushed a modified GTO and walked all over a 911 turbo the other day. I only raced up to 130 but by then it was all over


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*

Would be great for all if u posted a complete list of everything used on a "How-To BT a New Beetle" thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

will do almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_will do almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On that day, I shall bust open the New Beetle convertible lager locker and raise one to you sir!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*

be ready to pop the top by weeks end my brother







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

saw this car the other night, it's the cats meow


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

Thanks homie! I just got everything buttoned up so she is ready for the dyno! Maybe monday if I can find the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_









]

dude, how did you do that... i was told from another beetle owner that just changing the battery was a 3hour job... is that true







... i don't have to change my battery on my beetle yet, but if i could actually transfer it to the back that would be awesome!!
anyone have freed back
BTW... love the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 11 months later... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
On that day, I shall bust open the New Beetle convertible lager locker and raise one to you sir!

















So that is what that cubby is for.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (vwbuggy)*

its actually not that hard, you just have to run the positive cable back and keep the fuse box up front and then ground it. whoever told you its a three hour job doesnt know what they are talking about


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_its actually not that hard, you just have to run the positive cable back and keep the fuse box up front and then ground it. whoever told you its a three hour job doesnt know what they are talking about









not too hard















sorry i guess i forgot to mention that the owner told me when he was buzzed








but thanks for sharing how you did that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 11 months later... (vwbuggy)*

What up duuuuuuuuuuuuude? Call me tonight bro


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (SILVERTURBO1)*

no worries, not trying to act like a know it all and to tell you the truth I didn't even put the battery there my mechanic did but I saw how he did it and it really didn't seem that difficult.







I will call you tonight andor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: 11 months later... (localcali)*























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (YLW_DUB)*

That car is the tits! Super sick from top to bottom. Quick question though, what are you covering up on the inside of the door in one of the pics above? A vulgar sticker? I stash spot for border crossing? A small door for a midget hooker?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: 11 months later... (Amsterdam087)*

Oh yeah...my favorite part is the license plate


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

I can officially say you have the hottest TS. Awesome job mang!
If I ever sit CA, I'll need to see it in person for sure.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

by far the hottest bug out there!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

What are you covering up in the fifth or sixth pic down on the inside of the door?








_Placing bets that it's a sticker that says "F&F IS A BIOTCH"_


----------

